# Boxing match



## Awkward White Guy (Jan 21, 2010)

I was just wondering if anywhere in Cairo would have the Manny Pacquiao/Joshua Clottey fight on the 13th. It will be on late at night/early in the morning, but I love boxing and I'd love to see it somewhere that isn't my tiny laptop screen...

Anyone know of anything?

Thanks!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I will find out if they are showing it at the BCA Mohandiseen

Maiden


----------



## Awkward White Guy (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Morning


The match starts at 4am... so sorry no, but here is a thought why don't you look round for a hotel that has sports channels etc and book a room for the night.

Maiden


----------

